

Interest in a downtown Baltimore based Hacker House? (starting Summer 2012) - bigohms

I am considering converting a large downtown Baltimore home into a full time live/work hacker house.  The scene here is in it's infancy, with the city overall being very conducive to creativity and culture (moreso than DC IMO but less than NYC).  I am gauging interest from the community in being interested in participating.  Cost of space would be comparable to similar rental spaces, except this is focused on attracting similarly minded people in a creative environment.  A program supporting the goals of applicants would also be developed.<p>There are also tons of tech related jobs and companies in the area as well.
======
0x1a4
I would consider supporting a project like that. Im in the area and i have
alot of classic hardware and a fair amount of unix experience, there was a
cool 2600 scene a long time ago but its died out, the 2 hacker spaces in
existence are pretty slick but i feel there is room for a more computer /
information centeric hackerspace as well as one that has live-in members. feel
free to contact me at evil@iowntheinter.net if you get serious about it

~~~
bigohms
Yea I definitely think a live-in space would be more like what I'm thinking.
The building is coded for 4-5 occupants with large communal spaces and easy
access to the major transportation arteries.

------
johnny22
That would be awesome. Have you brought this up on the Node hackerspace list?
or notified the LUG?

I've been in Portland, OR for the last 6 months, but I was just in Baltimore
for 5 years. I agree with your assessment of the community and I'd agree that
the timing is right to start one there. I'd also love a reason to make my way
back there for a bit :)

PS: what do you consider downtown? which neighborhood?

~~~
bigohms
MLK and Lombard (Pigtown). I consider downtown cause it takes me 7 minutes to
get to the waterfront.

This is first pass at throwing the concept around to test. Ideally I'd be
looking to house 3-4 start ups with occupants of compatible skill sets.

